# That Squint-Eyed Southerner...



## Halasían (Jul 6, 2020)

is now pawing around TTF's trash! 🤣
Congrats on the new sheriff's badge!


----------



## Elthir (Jul 7, 2020)

How do we know _power_ isn't what he's been squinting after all along?

Anyway, I'm ok with this, as long as there's congratulatory 🎂


----------



## Halasían (Jul 7, 2020)

Well.... he _could_ still be a spy of Sarumann's...
🤣


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 9, 2020)

Elthir said:


> How do we know _power_ isn't what he's been squinting after all along?
> 
> Anyway, I'm ok with this, as long as there's congratulatory 🎂



He's out for the fishes:

Rock in the pool
So nice and cool
So juicy sweet!
Now we wish
To catch a fish
So juicy sweet! 🐟


----------

